# Is the new 50 more like 40??



## ArronV (Dec 20, 2015)

Both my wife and I will be 51 shortly and both of us have commented we certainly don't feel it. We both have been life long cyclists although we both took an extended break for to long. Well we are back at it. At fifty we both discovered single track on our Trek X-Calibers and both instantly fell in love with biking all over again. Living up in MN/WI we are blessed with miles and miles of single track Now that winter is here (you guessed it) "Fat Biking"!! I think every time we go out there is a permanent grin on our faces. So far it has been on borrowed bikes. Well last night I brought home my new Salsa Beargrease 2. It will end up being my new 4 season bike, so excited. As for my wife she is really thinking about getting her own fat bike as well. 
I would guess at 50 plus we all have a few more aches and pains then we did at 30 but it certainly doesn't mean we are ready to slow down. Keep peddling what ever you like to peddle and be that kid we all have within each of us!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess it all depends on the person. I look at the things I do at 54 and compare to what my parents did at the same age and it's night and day different. At 54, they were old.  

Truth be told, it's very individual. At the other end of the spectrum, I often see people my age who might as well be 70. 

I agree with you though, keep pedaling and stay active as long as you can. As the saying goes, "we don't stop moving because we grow old, we grow old because we stop moving."


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm always inspired by Tim Allen in Galaxy Quest:
"Never give up, never surrender!"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Seriously? 

I feel like I'm the new 40 and I'm 66. I have no aches and pains a couple aspirin can't take care of in the morning. The only appreciable difference is speed. No matter how you cut it, the older you get, the slower you become. Part of that may be over using the brakes because you've crashed enough over the years to take the consequence seriously but mentally, there isn't much difference between 40 and 60 (or older).


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chuck and the Rev hit the nail on the head. I was going to say that it depends on each individual person. Most of the guys in my 'Team AARP' group are over 50 (I'm 51 and the rest are 54, 56, 57, 57, 58 & 61) and ride better than I did when I was 30. Some of that has to do with the new technology in the bike and the rest probably is having more free time to ride more often. 

As far as slower, I don't know if that's true for me yet. Climbing has always been my strongest point but the different nowadays is I stay seated 99% of the time while in the younger days, I stood up out of the saddle more often. I'm definitely faster gong down nowadays thanks to bike technology....probably those grippy, wider 2.3 tires on my Mach 6


----------



## Rue (Jan 4, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> Truth be told, it's very individual. At the other end of the spectrum, I often see people my age who might as well be 70.


Last summer I was at my 30th HS reunion. I looked around that room and saw quite a few old farts, but I was completely unable to relate myself to them. "The denial is strong in this one..."


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

My mother and step-father were still playing active sports into their late 60's (Racquetball, handball, swimming). Now that they are in their early 70's, Golf.

I ran into a guy in his early 70's out riding his new Cannondale a few years ago, he was so excited about the Lefty suspension, it was like watching a kid with a new toy. I don't know if I'll be that excited 23 years from now, but I don't see a reason to stop riding. I'm sure I'll be a lot slower in the climbs and a bit slower on the descents, but unless I cannot physically mount a bike, it's a great way to get exercise as an older person.


----------



## ArronV (Dec 20, 2015)

My wife and I have a new mantra, "fit at 50". We are getting back and enjoying the outdoors more and more. We head out after dinner each night for a 2-3 mile walk with the dog. Both of us are taking advantage of the groomed single track (fat biking) just a few miles from our house. We both love classic x-skiing but are a little shy of snow here in MN/WI.


----------



## Jaymanjibe (Nov 30, 2012)

My wife and I are both 55 and we enjoy a lot of active sports. We met 25 years ago skiing. We are still Mtn Biking, Fat Biking, Skiing, Windsurfing, & kayaking. Depending on the season.

Much different than our parents who in their later years really did not do any active sports at all. 

I think we just fell in love doing all these activities when we were young and we just keep on doing them. Maybe we move a little slower as the consequences of crashing are higher. The healing process takes longer these days.


----------

